# Hard disk mounting and memory



## StudyBSD (May 19, 2013)

hi,,
i install freebsd and remove windows and fedora i want study just freebsd :e
now after install i can't open hard 
http://s24.postimg.org/4sbp4ynth/snapshot1.png
i try "fdisk -l" but show this message .!

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD and removed Windows and Fedora. I want to study just FreeBSD :e Now, after installing I can't open a hard disk.





I have tried `fdisk -l` but it shows the following message:

```
fdisk: illegal option -- l
usage: fdisk [-BIaipqstu] [-b bootcode] [-1234] [disk]
       fdisk -f configfile [-itv] [disk]
```

in fedora fdisk -l and show hard and mount in /etc/fstab 
cat /etc/fstab
In Fedora, `fdisk -l` works and shows partitions and mounts in /etc/fstab.

`cat /etc/fstab`

```
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0p3     /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/ada0p4     none            swap    sw      0       0
```

how fixed mount hard 
How can I fix my hard disk mounting?

=================
problem 2:
i'ts eat memory 
look here 
http://s16.postimg.org/a029eaqd1/snapshot2.png
ram 4GB
but use 2.9 .!
and every thing i'ts OK :e
top -P 
top==> xorg 1.76% its beautiful  

I also have another problem: it's eating memory  Have a look at these graphs:




I have 4 GB of RAM but 2.9 is used and everything is OK. According to `top -P` X.org uses 1.76%, which is beautiful.


----------



## Lazy_Kent (May 20, 2013)

> I have tried `fdisk -l` but it shows the following message:



Try `# fdisk -p`. And read fdisk(8).


----------



## fluca1978 (May 20, 2013)

First of all, FreeBSD does not work like any other Linux. With regard to memory, FreeBSD tends to use all the memory available, and that is why you are seeing an high memory level. The idea is that if you have 4 GB of RAM, then you should try to use as much as possible to get better performance. from your graph, you can see the swap is not being used, and that's fine.

With regard to the fdisk, and the mount problem you probably are trying to mount a partition with a wrong file system type and/or not have permissions to do. Please consider that KDE integration with FreeBSD mount is not so good, so I'll try from the command line first.

And as suggested, read the manpage of fdisk(1); FreeBSD command line is not the same as the Linux one either.


----------

